
They walk - r0muald
https://englianos.wordpress.com/2017/01/19/they-walk/
======
YeGoblynQueenne
>> the dirt road where you got laughed at (with literally knee-slapping) by an
old shepherd when you told him how you got fleas,

OK, now I really want to hear _how_ they got those fleas the old guy was
laughing about :)

Also, the background to the blog- that's such a nice reconstruction of the
interior of a Minoan palace. Where is it from?

I remember the first time I saw such a reconstruction (of a Minoan palace,
again- there's just something with how colourful those tend to be); it made me
long for the ability to see the place as it was when it was still standing. I
always thought a reconstruction in some 3d engine would hit the spot.

Perhaps that's a bit of a counterpoint to the OP's assertion that technology
inches us away from the real life of people past. I think there's times where
it legitimately helps us, by providing a crutch to our imagination. After all,
drawing things by hand (like the blog background) and using a computer, is not
so different. GIS is a whole other thing though, I'd guess.

~~~
legodt
Looks like the interior of a Megaron, google says it's the Palace of Nestor
from the Mycenaeans.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palace_of_Nestor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palace_of_Nestor)

